# Removing directv dishes/cables what to do



## bobblehead (Nov 10, 2015)

i just got new high speed internet/cable/fiber put in from IMON, local provider. i have 2 directv dishes on poles in yard i am taking down. question is: what do i do with the wires? do i just cut them and leave them on ground next to pole or cap them or what?


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

bobblehead said:


> i just got new high speed internet/cable/fiber put in from IMON, local provider. i have 2 directv dishes on poles in yard i am taking down. question is: what do i do with the wires? do i just cut them and leave them on ground next to pole or cap them or what?


Who is IMON ? Sounds like they are a Fiber Provider. Where are you located ?
Why do you have (2) Dishes ?
If you want to make some money, did up the cables and sell them to a Cable Junk Yard.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I say leave them in place, in case you change your mind, and go back to dtv.


----------



## bobblehead (Nov 10, 2015)

i live in cedar rapids iowa, i've always had 2 dishes with directv, even when i moved. one must be for local channels? one is large and other is smaller diameter. yes, imon is local fiber provider, less than half the price of directv for cable and has superfast internet. i can't see myself paying $120/month for directv again anytime soon so i'm taking the dishes down and leaving the poles just in case i ever sell my house and future owner wants dishes.


----------

